# QSI Titan decoder help!



## Sierra117 (May 13, 2011)

I bought my very first QSI decoder and right off the bat I'm having issues with it. Do these just suck or did I break it somehow? I bought it and the guy at the hobby supply shop (which specializes in DCC decoders, installations, and model RR repair) loaded the sound files for a Turbine loco onto it. I brought it home and installed it (one of the easiest installs ever) and everything worked BUT THE SOUND!! I double checked the polarities on my speakers to make sure they're not backwards and everything looks just fine except I get no sound at all. Do any of you guys have any ideas on what I can do? I already checked the mute function and tried the start up and shut down sequences and started it back up again and I even tried setting the master volume CV. What can I do?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well QSI does not make true aftermarket decoders, or at least not on their site. It sounds like the guy who put the sound file on may have botched the sound download if everything but that sound is wouking. Also try the F buttons. I believe 9 and 10 will "start" the engine. Since this is not a factory installed QSI decoder it could be it will run without oyu starting the engine which must be done to run on factory models and auto starts if you move up in speed steps. Try F8 to make sure it si not muted. Other then the guy messing it up, you not pressing the sound start F buttons. Then the decoder could be messed up but generally QSI is jsut as good as Tsunami and a little better in my opinion in terms of sound and sound features. One of the best decoders in my book.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I went on QSi's site and found that the titan is a new release in aftermarket decoders and amazingy ones at that. With a total of 10 function outputs is it possible that you could have gottne maybe one or two wires wrong. That is a lot more then the standard 8 wires for only 4 light outputs so it would not be supriseing.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Gc,
Oops look here! QSI
I would say if the Function keys can not activate the sound take it back!
leave it installed and have them check it out!
Ok you caught it!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Gc,
> Oops look here! QSI
> I would say if the Function keys can not activate the sound take it back!
> leave it installed and have them check it out!
> Ok you caught it!


You thought you had me there for a second didn't you? I managed to find the site again since for some reason it will not save in my favorites. I really like what QSI is doing compared to Soundtraxx in terms of the features offered. There is one thing that makes me a little uneasy and maybe you can clarify this Sean, but the Titan decoders say .1A per each of its ten outputs. Now a Digitrax or Soundtraxx offers .5A per output but only four light outputs. So is QSI jsut wrond about it and each is .5A output or will this new ten total output function decoder be limiting me to using only very low amperage LEDs? 

I also own an Athearn U50 and with the Titan decoder I can have my dual FDL-16 engine sounds as well as the proper ability to "start" and "shutdown" the diesel engine using functions which is not always possible with Soundtraxx. My question is, is that with a max of .1A a light output with me using all 10 of them what is the best bulb to use for it? I like the incandescent look better then the LED look but can not think of any bulbs that are less then .1A other then maybe the real small dotch light sized ones. So if those don't work for it what would you suggest in terms of low amp LEDs that would give me a close to same incandescent look?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sierra117,
Did you connect the capacitor?
Gc,
You are exactly right on the current ratings, They do not recommend the use of any incandescent lamps only LED's!
You can get LED's that look very close to incandescent color, they are Miniatronics corp 12-310-10 Yeloglo white LED's!
They are not cheap but they are the best color out there!
I've used them for years on all my high end steamers to get a good color out of the light!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Sierra117,
> Did you connect the capacitor?
> Gc,
> You are exactly right on the current ratings, They do not recommend the use of any incandescent lamps only LED's!
> ...


Okay, thanks for the suggestion on the LEDs to use with it. I wish they could have made it so it had a max output of .5A an output but ten outputs is more then enough to be asking for, for my project on the U50.


----------



## Sierra117 (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys. I have checked and double checked everything. The wiring for the speakers was color coded and I followed the directions in the instruction booklet exactly. The capacitor was connected to the decoder at the factory so its starting to look like the only possible explanation is that the loading of the sound files was botched somehow. Does anyone know if I can use the JMRI software to fix this? If not I will be taking the loco back to my dealer to see what he has to say about it. I called him and he said he will either get it working or replace it so if I can't fix it by Thursday then I suppose I will leave it up to him.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea let them check it out and make it right for you!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Sean do you have any of these new QSI Titan decoders with the ten light outputs?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Nadda on in stock now!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

So have you ever worked with them before? Do you know how exactly they program the sound files onto it?


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re:QSI*

Hi gc53dfgc,

Most of my decoders are QSI Revolution and these are programmed the same way as the new Titan. First up you need a QSI Programmer to program all the QSI decoders,
http://www.tonystrains.com/products/qsi_solutions_main.htm

Then if you go to the QSI sight, you can download the software to program the decoder, it is:
Q2Upgrade (Quantum Aristo, Revolution and Titan) 2.1.0.0.
and QuantumCVManager version 2.1.0.6.

The sound files are located here:
http://qsisolutions.com/products/techinfo/titan/q-titan-upgrade-codes-table.html

Once you install the Q2Upgrade and run it, you will see how easy it is to program the loco, you can also play the sound file.
What you could do is to download the Q2Upgrade and install it and have a play with it, on the left side you will see the icons and what each one does.
You will need the programmer however if you want to program the loco.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for that Smokey. I will be sure to check the software out and have a go at getting my U50 sound and effects done right.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

How exactly do I download the diesel engine prime mover sounds? All I can download are the steam and then a whistle pack. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

*Qsi*

Hi gc53dfgc,

It looks like they have only posted the 5 files there at the moment to download, so I don't know how the store loaded the file for you as one cannot download it as yet.
Your best bet is to Email Josh Shedaker as he does all the QSI files and programing etc:

[email protected]


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I actually figured it out. you go to the page with the rows upon rows of different prime mover file packs for different engines from different makers then click the yellowish sound file number to download it for use on the q2 upgrade program. I have not taken it to any stores as I do not own the decoeder and officialy don't own the engine. I am planning ahead and I figured out how to get the proper U50 engine sounds to work right. I jsut need the 100 dolalr programmer which I will be using since I plan on installing many more QSI decoders and the decoder with 10 light outputs of course.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

*Qsi*

Hi gc53dfgc,

I thought that those files were only for the Revolution series decoders, as there are only 14 files now for the Titan and these do all loco's.
See link: http://www.tonystrains.com/products/qsi_solutions_main.htm

The new Titan line now has only 14 items that encompass all the prototypes compared to 50-100+ for other competing sound decoders.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I did get the one for the revolution series as they currently do not have links on QSIs site for the diesels and electrics. Those are master files that you can get on QSI's site so that means they have all the different prime mover types and locomotives and their variants just like the revolution decoders. I would assume that you can put the q2 revolution files onto the titan series as they are both q2 format but not as detailed as the new titan sound files. I am planning on buying the decoder and installing it myself as well as buying the programmer as i have several engines I plan to do and like that I can mess with things on the fly with it so it will easily pay for itself over having to pay someone else to load the files. Plus I plan on offering to add the sound files and installs for others to if they wish.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

*Qsi*

Hi gc53dfgc,

Regarding the revolution files you CANNOT use these in the Titan.
You must use the files that were designed for the Titan as it reads them differently. 
I belong to the Yahoo QSI user group and I spent last night looking through their messages to find out more and they say you cannot use the revolution files.
I think it would be a good idea if you join the QSI group, it costs you nothing and you can download all sorts of things and read all messages and keep up to date with what is going on etc.
Just go to this sight and register:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/QSIndustries/messages?o=1

click on create a new account, ther's no charge and a lot of knowledge there.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Thats interesting. Do oyu know when QSI is planning on releaseing the diesel engine master files for download? I will try to join the yahoo group sometime next week if I can.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

*Qsi*

A lot of other folks are waiting for the remainder of the sound files to be posted for downloading, it seems to be taking a fair bit of time for these to be uploaded, but all we an do is just wait.

I ordered a Titan and after 2 months of it not being shipped I cancelled the order, so I think that I will wait a little longer and then order again.

Due to the Titan’s gigantic memory, 64 Mbits, 8x more than the competition, there are volumes of sound files stored that you can use to customize each loco ... if you wish.

For example, let’s say you have the Small Steam Decoder, it comes ready to run as the Small Steam sound with numerous Small Steam whistle, chuff bell and other options. But you changed your mind and you actually want a Large Steam Decoder? With the Titans, you are good to go, and here is why. In the vast Quantum Titan Series Sound Set ID’s memory, selectable by CV, there are hundreds of other sound options stored to change your decoder to a Medium or Heavy Steam decoder. And that’s not all ...

You can also insert custom sound files or cut and paste many other available options using the Quantum Programmer to make any Titan any other prototypical configurations. No other sound decoder can match this performance.

this goes for the Diesel loco as well.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well the way I am doing it is buying blank titan decoders and adding in the sound files that I have pre customized on the programmer. The larger memory not only allows multiple steam engine classes and sounds which I personally think is worthless as I will not take the decoder out and put it in a larger engine down the road but it will also allow for higher quality sound that is crisper then before.


----------

